# Norwegian: [noe] har kommet til



## timtfj

Hei,

Hva er den beste engelske oversettelsen av *har kommet til* i denne setningen?

I dag er jeg travel med noe tilleggsting som *har kommet til.*

Mine forslag:



Today I'm busy with some extra things which *have come up/arisen.*
Today I'm busy with some extra things which *have arrived.*

Forskjellen mellom (1) og (2) på engelsk er at med _have come up_ eller _have arisen_ er tilleggstingene uventet, mens med _have arrived_ er det mulig at de allerede var planlagt (og nå har tiden ankom når de må gjøres).

Takk!
Tim


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Which has come up


----------



## timtfj

Takk! Jeg trodde det var det sannsynligste.


----------



## myšlenka

NorwegianNYC said:


> Which has come up


Er du sikker? Jeg sliter litt med å tolke setningen, den ser "rar" ut. Dessuten passer det ikke med eksempler slik som _noen har flyttet fra byen, mens andre har kommet til._


----------



## timtfj

myšlenka said:


> Er du sikker? Jeg sliter litt med å tolke setningen, den ser "rar" ut. Dessuten passer det ikke med eksempler slik som _noen har flyttet fra byen, mens andre har kommet til._


Det egentlige uttrykket var _mye å gjøre, også tilleggsting som har kommet til._


----------



## myšlenka

timtfj said:


> _også tilleggsting som har kommet til._


Det er denne delen jeg syns skurrer. Jeg tror jeg ville ha oversatt _har kommet til_ med "have been added" eller noe liknende.


----------



## timtfj

myšlenka said:


> Det er denne delen jeg syns skurrer. Jeg tror jeg ville ha oversatt _har kommet til_ med "have been added" eller noe liknende.


Ah---så *komme til* her ligner litt på *legge til*? Dvs, de har kommet til, uten å nevne at noen har legget dem til? Ideen er at de har "lagt seg til"---they've "added themselves" to the things to be done?


----------



## myšlenka

timtfj said:


> Ah---så *komme til* her ligner litt på *legge til*? Dvs, de har kommet til, uten å nevne at noen har legget dem til? Ideen er at de har "lagt seg til"---they've "added themselves" to the things to be done?


Ikke nødvendigvis med refleksiv betydning, men ja, jeg tenker mest på en type addisjon.

 Jeg ser nå at eksempelet mitt i #4 ikke er det beste. Dette er et par jeg fant på nettet:
_Jeg har de samme syptomene som før, men det varierer litt hele tiden, og noen nye *har kommet til*.
Historien er den samme, men noe er redigert vekk og noe nytt *har kommet til*._


----------



## timtfj

myšlenka said:


> Ikke nødvendigvis med refleksiv betydning, men ja, jeg tenker mest på en type addisjon.
> 
> Jeg ser nå at eksempelet mitt i #4 ikke er det beste. Dette er et par jeg fant på nettet:
> _Jeg har de samme syptomene som før, men det varierer litt hele tiden, og noen nye *har kommet til*.
> Historien er den samme, men noe er redigert vekk og noe nytt *har kommet til*._


Takk---så man kunne kanskje bruke "have *been added*" eller "*additional* ones ... *have aappeared/arisen/come up*" eller lignende, avhengig av sammenhengen. Betydningen ser klart ut nå, men ikke alltid lett å oversette til engelsk.


----------



## myšlenka

timtfj said:


> Takk---så man kunne kanskje bruke "have *been added*" eller "*additional* ones ... *have aappeared/arisen/come up*" eller lignende, avhengig av sammenhengen. Betydningen ser klart ut nå, men ikke alltid lett å oversette til engelsk.


For å si *have appeared/arisen/come up* ville jeg brukt _å dukke opp_.


----------



## timtfj

myšlenka said:


> For å si *have appeared/arisen/come up* ville jeg brukt _å dukke opp_.


Så kjernepunktet med _kommet til_ er enkelt at nå er det flere av noe enn før, uansett hvordan det skjer?


----------



## myšlenka

timtfj said:


> Så kjernepunktet med _kommet til_ er enkelt at nå er det flere av noe enn før, uansett hvordan det skjer?


Ikke nødvendigvis flere, men det refererer i alle fall til noe(n) som ikke var der før.


----------



## timtfj

Mange takk!


----------

